

Twilight, the Anti-Fan and the Culture Wars - grovulent
http://reviewsindepth.com/2010/03/twilight-the-anti-fan-and-the-culture-wars/

======
_delirium
I suppose there are reasons pushing for the study of recent popular culture
(easier access to interviewees, for one), but often I get the feeling that
things get lost in the recency and media attention: studying Twilight has this
weird trendy/journalistic feeling to it, no matter what angle you take on it,
and we don't currently have much perspective on how it'll play out. I'd much
rather see the "anti-fan" concept (which is interesting) studied with a less
recent example where we have a lot more distance on the height of the
fandom/antifandom, e.g. by studying the disco-haters of the late 1970s or some
other example > 5 years old.

~~~
grovulent
I had a brief look and can't really find any detailed empirical work on the
matter. The paper by Gray cited in the article does not really have much
empirical work behind it - but is more about identifying the concept of the
anti-fan as such and acting as a call to action for the research that is
needed.

Given that the concept is relatively new, it may be extremely difficult to
identify historical records of genuine anti-fans back in the day, since many
may not have known that this is the sort of practice they were engaged in.

